# 39' (?) Shelby Flyer



## RonT (Aug 6, 2017)

Just brought this home, suspect that it never left town.  "C" prefix serial number.  Now the hunt is on for a couple parts.  Seller had identical bike to this, built by his father in the day(!).  The wheel rims are painted 'Cream' color on both bikes with 'Blackout' hubs..  His is Black, mine appears to be Dark Blue under the primer.
Cheers,
R


----------



## RonT (Aug 10, 2017)

Gaining....  Next step, clean up and upholstery.
Cheers,
R


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 10, 2017)

This is great!  I am partial to Shelby's.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RonT (Aug 10, 2017)

Know the feeling.  Had a few aunts and uncles who worked there, others who made the frame tubes at the 'Tuby'.
Cheers,
R


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 29, 2017)

RonT said:


> Just brought this home, suspect that it never left town.  "C" prefix serial number.  Now the hunt is on for a couple parts.  Seller had identical bike to this, built by his father in the day(!).  The wheel rims are painted 'Cream' color on both bikes with 'Blackout' hubs..  His is Black, mine appears to be Dark Blue under the primer.
> Cheers,
> R
> View attachment 656439
> ...



Nice looking lightweight Ron!  Good example of a wartime built Shelby Americycle.


----------



## RonT (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Tim.  Any idea on the date of the ad?  Note my badge and seat are different from ad, but....Jim Fellows fathers (built by him in the day) has same as mine.  BTW, managed to reupholster my seat with some leather scavenged from Milliron's 'you pull it lot' somewhat presentable.  We'll talk, eventually.
Cheers,
R


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 29, 2017)

RonT said:


> Thanks Tim.  Any idea on the date of the ad?  Note my badge and seat are different from ad, but....Jim Fellows fathers (built by him in the day) has same as mine.  BTW, managed to reupholster my seat with some leather scavenged from Milliron's 'you pull it lot' somewhat presentable.  We'll talk, eventually.
> Cheers,
> R



It is a 16 page booklet from 1942.  Many different badges were used on the same bikes.  Here is the inside cover of the booklet. Your badge was used on these examples. 
Nice to hear you got the seat done!  Great to hear when people care enough to fix up their Shelbys. 
Joe Gies stopped me while I was walking in to work the other day and mentioned you and your Shelby bike interest.  We will have to talk one day.

Take Care:
Tim Newmeyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2017)

Here's a 41 Safety Bike lightweight that showed up at our local Cyclone Coasters ride a while back.


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's a 41 Safety Bike lightweight that showed up at our local Cyclone Coasters ride a while back.View attachment 668235 View attachment 668236 View attachment 668237 View attachment 668238 View attachment 668239 View attachment 668240 View attachment 668241 View attachment 668242 View attachment 668243 View attachment 668244 View attachment 668246



Very nice.  Would love to bring that bike back to Shelby.


----------



## RonT (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for posting those pics, great reference. 
R


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 30, 2017)

RonT said:


> Thanks for posting those pics, great reference.
> R



No problem at all Ron.  If you need anything else, just give me a yell.


----------

